# Hiya



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Im waiting to become the owner of a new TT, its on order, down for production beg June and apparently delivery early to mid July, but I won't hold my breath on that...

Ive got a TDI 57 Plate Golf at present but have loved the TT for years, and after years of failing at baby making Ive thought sod it, lifes too short Im gonna spoil myself if no baby to spoil :!: ... so Ive only been able to go basic engine but all the same Im sooooo excited, have ordered 1.8 S-line in Misano Red, have changed the colour 4 times since ordering, black, red, black and now back to red... :lol: but for sure want the Red, was just scared of fading but my ever loving hubby has offered to wax / polish it regularly of rme :wink: so my choice is now made, now just the long haul of waiting!

Looking forward to saying hi to you all,

Lizi x


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome Lizi you can practice spoiling the car till you get the "real" baby!


----------

